# Lemonbar xft



## r0g3r (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, how do I install the lemonbar xft in FBSD


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jan 1, 2017)

Grab the source code, and build and install it yourself. There is no port for it. Since the maintainer of the XFT fork didn't care enough to generate a patch I doubt it will be a compile-time option for the x11/lemonbar port any time soon, since the fork only adds one option it's unlikely a separate port will ever wind up in the ports tree for it.


----------



## r0g3r (Jan 1, 2017)

ANOKNUSA said:


> Grab the source code, and build and install it yourself. There is no port for it. Since the maintainer of the XFT fork didn't care enough to generate a patch I doubt it will be a compile-time option for the x11/lemonbar port any time soon, since the fork only adds one option it's unlikely a separate port will ever wind up in the ports tree for it.



I tried that already, just that I have no knowledge in create patch


----------



## r0g3r (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi, I managed to compile, just the error on installation

I edited the Makefile: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/iagor0ger/bar/xft-port/Makefile


----------



## r0g3r (Jan 1, 2017)

lemonbar xft in FBSD


----------

